# Angelinos Junkyard.



## ONEBADMK8

This is an a to z pictorial of my jinkyard, enjoy.

Heres the fence Im building on half the groundwork. I even used my very own last Name on the sign. 

I made the sign in Photoshop 8.0.CS in a 600 dpi .jpg format. I then printed it on Kodak high gloss photo paper complete with a bass wood frame.

This sign will be TRASHED when Im done. the fence came out "OK" I guess, for my first one it was tough, took me 2.5 hours to make 16 inches?

Im going to dirty the fence up and hang junk on it and what not. It will be sweet.


----------



## ONEBADMK8

Heres some more shots of the fence work and signage.

Before:










After:


----------



## ONEBADMK8

Heres some more sign progress..

Before:


----------



## ONEBADMK8

Above is some good shots of the Beware Of Dog, Entrance and Trespassing signs. I made these in Photoshop 8.0. 

Heres the third car in my junkyard.

Its another 67 GTX by Revell. 

I dremeled off the front drivers fender and door as well as the trunk (Which will be getting custom made hinges and it will be posed open).

Im really rusting this one out bad!! Its been here forever! LOL!

Its also my first "masking tape" vinyl top attempt too.

What do you think?

This shot is my favorite.


----------



## ONEBADMK8




----------



## ONEBADMK8

Heres another angle of the GTX which now sports a basswood hood prop, neatly splintered too!


----------



## ONEBADMK8

This is tough decision making as far as the layout of the cars and parts go. What do you guys think of this layout?

Please note the cars are NOT finished yet.


----------



## ONEBADMK8




----------



## ONEBADMK8




----------



## ONEBADMK8

Heres a great shot of the rust and grime.










These are shots of the two cars Im featuring in my junkyard diorama.

This is my first serious attempt at a realistic diorama.

What do you think of the cars so far?

Believeable?

The first car is an MPC Vintage 1985 Royal Knight 1/24 scale El Camino.


----------



## ONEBADMK8

The Second car is a Revell 1/24 scale 1967 Plymouth GTX


----------



## ONEBADMK8




----------



## ONEBADMK8

Heres some more pics.

For the under carriage I mixed yellow/red/flat black and mildly drybrushed with testors steel.

Here are some more shots.


----------



## ONEBADMK8




----------



## ONEBADMK8

This is a Revell 53 Chevy. I am going to trash this one bad. I aleady started rotting the entire 1/4 panel on the drivers side.

Heres where Im at so far.


----------



## ONEBADMK8




----------



## ONEBADMK8

For more on this Diorama visit my Modeling board at Scale Auto Modeler Forums.

Or click HERE


----------



## The-Nightsky

Very Nice!!!


----------



## gunn

looks great


----------



## 747

I'm not a big model car person, but your attention to detail is outstanding!


----------



## buddho

Excellent work...!


----------



## JGG1701

Nice ! :thumbsup: Thanks fer the pics.!


----------



## ONEBADMK8

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw

The detail is beyond impressive.. you even have the weeds growing through the engine bays.... Fantastic work! If I need a tranny, I know where to go now!


----------



## ONEBADMK8

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> The detail is beyond impressive.. you even have the weeds growing through the engine bays.... Fantastic work! If I need a tranny, I know where to go now!


 NP, remember there is no warranties! LOL!


----------



## anmracing

Typical Mopar... :lol: I wish my real Mopar Muscle was in that good a shape...

That is some amazing detail.... :thumbsup: Keep up the good work...


----------



## ONEBADMK8

Thanks. I am a Mopar owner and LOVER but I had to wreck the GTX's they were failed paint experiments so they went to the yard.


----------



## beck

very nice ! and what an original idea . don't think i've seen this done before . 
amazing details . 
hb


----------



## ONEBADMK8

Thanks VERY Much.


----------



## bigbadstu

looks good so far.

beware, junkyards are contagious. my last one had 70 cars in it. a few comments:

people walk on cars in junkyards and collapse the hoods and roofs. pour some clearcoat into the dents and make it muddy & rusty.

the ground should be treacherous (deep ruts) and nasty. a semi-gloss gray would be realistic.


----------



## ONEBADMK8

Thanks for the great comments and tips. I will make some much needed changes when I start this back up in the Winter.


----------



## roadrner

*WoW!*

One nice dio! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## CaptFrank

Amazing work!
Really great!


----------



## ONEBADMK8

Thanks Guys. Now that its getting cold and the racing season is now over I will be back on this.


----------



## GLU Sniffah

Man...I have too many neighbors with back yards that look somewhat like this diorama.

Nice job!!


----------



## mn_dodgeboy

That's some awesome work man. Those cars look great. How do you realistically damage a car like that?


----------



## Eurosport94

wow thats some great work!! is that car the 67 GTX sitting on a Grand National?


----------



## stinkty

Looks so real, you almost need a tetanus shot after seeing all that rust!


----------



## 440 dakota

nice job man! :thumbsup: keep up the good work!


----------



## McRooster

Very good indeed.
There are contests and awards to be given for such outstanding work.
It's interesting,and hope you'll do more in the future.
Thanks for sharing your pics and inspiring me to do some of my own projects.


----------



## smercs32118

Wow! Beautiful miniature work, very well done! My compliments!


----------



## darkwiz

That is.................:thumbsup: :thumbsup:. I just don't know what else to say.


----------



## DaCustomizer

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## artic316

*wow....!!!!!!!!*

That is some mighty fine work there. I like the detail of rust and dirt you add to the cars. May I suggest that you also add a couple of partialy primed project cars in various stages of assembly? Like the junkyards owner is trying to create a few eye pleasing pieces to sell. It is just a thought.

improvise, adapt and overcome.We are the brotherhood of modelers.


----------



## Mark #10

That is so CooooooL. Awsome Job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo

very nice work. did you use heat to bend up the grills/fenders/bumpers?


----------



## Lummox

Lummox like junk!
Awesome work.


----------



## Stangfreak

That is some outstanding work... It sure shows alot of talent !!!


----------



## jsnmech18

WOW!! That is incredible work!

If I may ask, how did you get the "rotted metal" look on the rockers and quarters of those cars? Simply perfect!

Thanks

j


----------



## roachmobkiller

Very real, the stages of deterioration is great to see. Great work.  :thumbsup:


----------



## firehound

*pokes arround yars looking for a 350 for my '87 suburban*

looking great man!


----------



## JasonZ

cool.


----------



## jayz606

The fence and billboard are enough to sell me on it. I've been planning similar ideas for mine. Nice work!!

Jay


----------

